

Android 2.4 confirmed for April release - ukdm
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/38311/android-2-4-april-release-date

======
Kylekramer
Sound like a load of bull. A cloak and dagger update that isn't going to be
officially called an update? To make sure apps made for dual core Honeycomb
devices (which has already been refuted to be dual core only) work on single
core? And Viewsonic gets it first?

If you are going to try and make something up, make it believable.

~~~
shareme
Its the release that brings all apps(ie google ones) to work on both single
and dual core along with the all the UI Honeycomb changes so not a complete
load of bull as you claim but big enough that Google told OEMS to hold off on
updating to 2.3 and up-date to 2.4 instead. Its real dude..even my google
contacts confirm

~~~
ergo98
The single and dual core thing is technically ignorant. It is exactly the sort
of "detail" that people add to fabricated stories to lend legitimacy to them,
but when they reach beyond their abilities it just sounds dumb.

We all know that Google is working on the next version of Android. Making up
some inside sources, though, should not be rewarded.

My inside sources say that they like grilled cheese.

------
daten
Still waiting for all of the Samsung Galaxy S variants to get 2.2 officially.

------
binarycheese
Still waiting for my N1 (T-Mobile) to get 2.3

My colleague actually still has 1.6 on his Motorola Clique (T-Mobile)

~~~
ben1040
_My colleague actually still has 1.6 on his Motorola Clique (T-Mobile)_

And his phone is going to stay that way, last week Motorola gave up on rolling
out a 2.1 update for that model.

<https://supportforums.motorola.com/message/246279#246279>

